# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Eurochem labs

## Titan1

eurochem

----------


## Titan1

more

----------


## Titan1

suspension and 5ml winny

----------


## _Chris_

Nice product range, whats the general feedback on EuroChem?

----------


## Titan1

they are ok!

----------


## Resinx

eurochem just a manufacturer or can ya get from them?

----------


## dimjon555

Does Eurochem have good products? I have some Test Cyp and Dec and need to know for sure if its real before I start my cycle. I personally have never heard of this brand.

----------


## dimjon555

anyone here that can help me? Need help asap.

----------


## Nipuzi

Too early...

----------


## isotop

its a respectable European 
and can be trusted 
me and my friends have several cycles using their stuff and i have a friend whos weight is 275 17 % bf so its legit

----------

